# Grown up Petco baby bettas



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Are you a proud owner of a grown baby betta? I sure am 
Show off pictures of what they look like now!

here's my ex baby betta... Kuro


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you know you can't post his big boy picture without posting his baby picture too!! lol

He's beautiful!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Phoenix when I first got her.









My girl grown up now.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I posted my own thread about how far my babies have come, but here they are. They're not fully grown, but they're getting there.

Archipelago









Skerries









Archi was pretty bloated and could barely swim when we got her, but she's all better now, and absolutely my little princess!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> you know you can't post his big boy picture without posting his baby picture too!! lol
> 
> He's beautiful!



Hahahaha too late! can't edit it anymore :3.hang on... lemme go find his baby pic..

here is it  the first day I got him










@skyewillow- your bettas look like siblings!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Hahahaha too late! can't edit it anymore :3.hang on... lemme go find his baby pic..


We'll forgive you, just this once! ;-)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and bump this because I want to see everyone else's all grown up babies!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my god! So gorgeous everyone!

How long has it been between everyone's pictures?
I need to know. For science.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow baby Kuro is SO cute!! :-D
(Happily I guess) there's no baby bettas going on where I am.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine are not from petco, but they were babies/juvies when I got them and there is quite a big difference in their looks now that they are adults. I just had to share! I love seeing pics of the baby fishies and how they look all grown up! :3
This is Galileo. Look how tiny he was!! I don't have large fingers and look at him in comparison to my finger. He was only maybe an inch and a half at the most








This was Esmeralda when I got her. Poor thing she was so skinny! and her tiny little ventrals were so small. She was very tiny.








Now look at this big boy! He has grown soo much he is the size of my entire index finger now. A monster!!








And Esmeralda is a big girl now. She is 2.5 inches long now. A huuuuge change! Her feistyness has not dimmed in the least though.


----------

